# 43 days!



## lucy123 (May 17, 2011)

On the 12th May I set a target to lose as much weight as I possibly could in 43 days. I would love to lose 19 lbs which is quite a task! I shall not be upset though if I don't lose it all as long as I have done everything possible to try.

So far I have lost 5.5lbs in 5 days! So going well so far.
I have 38 days left to go.

I am just getting over a nasty virus so am hoping to hit the exercise quite hard this week too.

If I manage to lose this weight I will be down into the 14's! I was 19 1/2 stone the last time I saw my son!

I am so looking forward to seeing my son after over a year - and hope to look a much fitter and healthier person when I see him so he doesn't have to worry about me anymore - I was so poorly and unhealthy looking when he left England - it will be nice to show him how things have changed for me!

I would love your support to help get me there - it always helps to motivate me!

Thanks all.


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2011)

Your son is going to be absolutely amazed at the transformation in his mum! You are doing incredibly well Lucy, all due to your hard work and determination!


----------



## Mark T (May 17, 2011)

Good luck Lucy!   I'm sure you ill get there.

Just remember to take it steady.  It's just too easy to overdo things.


----------



## MargB (May 18, 2011)

Good luck Lucy, keep trying on clothes that don't quite fit yet and see if that eggs you on the next time you feel like a little treat.

You can do it - you are an inspiration to so many of us so we know you can.


----------



## cazscot (May 18, 2011)

Good luck Lucy, you know how much of an inspiration you have been to me over the last few months  x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 22, 2011)

Go Lucy 

How exciting now on countdown to seeing your son again he will be very proud of you when he see's you and what you have achieved 

You have been such an inspiration to alot of us on here.


----------

